# Just Planted My 240 Gallon Aquarium



## Jared35

I just planted my aqaurium so i was seeing what you guys thought. Also i have been feeding my reds this hikari sinking carnivore pellets, would this plus shrimp and talapia make a good diet for them growing up? they are about a inch and a half right now. Since they are so young on this type of diet how fast do you think they would grow? Also i am sorry that the left side of the tank is dirty i cleaned the right side yesterday. Its hard to do all my tank maintinence with a broken ankle so i will be cleaning the left side today.

Thank you for your help and enjoy


----------



## Guest

I think thats going to be great man! If those swords shoot out some runners, lets them grow a half dozen or so then trim them off, you could eventually fill the whole tank from clones.

What type of lighting you got there? 2x48'' single flo?


----------



## Jared35

I know i am not gonna touch them for quite awhile. And they are hagen 48" glo its a duel strip so there are 2 bulbs in each head. There is plenty of lighting over the tank lol.

Thanks for the comments man!


----------



## Ba20

good start need to add more plants though and maybe some driftwood. just my 2 cents


----------

